# HELP! I need Sheep pics for my breed study notebook.



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

My breed study was done on Romney, Clun Forest, Wensleydale, Scottish Blackface, Jacob, Leicster Longwool, Merino (I have my own pics of these tho), Hampshire, and Shetland.

If anyone can send me a really nice pic of any of these types of breeds to use in my notebook it would help me out A LOT. THANKS

Jill


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't you use a picture from the internet? As long as you cite your sources, you should be ok. (That's what I'm planning on doing - starting that section tonight)


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure. I always thought that if they were copyrighted it was because people didn't want you to use them without paying them for their picture or at least asking them if you can use it before you do. Photographers usually want something for their time and efforts. But I could be wrong. I think that's why they even sometimes plaster their name across the picture at times, so people can't use them w/out permission or paying.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I was told when I was in college, that if someone puts a picture up on the internet, it is free to use with credit. So I could take this picture: 










And use it in a paper, and credit rather like so: 

"For my sixth sheep breed and fleece, I spun wool from a Leicester Longwool sheep, pictured here: 










Leicester Longwool Sheep (1)"

Then at the bottom of the page, put:

"(1) Leicester longwool sheep, http://www.history.org/almanack/life/animals/pr_rare.cfm . Webpage accessed February 19, 2012. "



As long as you are only using other people's photographs for academic purposes, and cite where they came from, they are free use. Now, if you were to take that photo and screen print it onto a tote bag and sell it, then you could get into trouble. For a paper? No problem. Just make sure you say where you got it.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have pictures of Romney, as lambs, fully wooled, shorn, pictures of fleeces you name it I bet I have a picture of a Romney. Also have a couple of picture of a flock of Shetlands, that you are more to welcome to use also.

Just let me know, and where to send them.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

How in heavan's name do they see through all that hair?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Try this, Jillian. OK State has pics of all the breeds you are looking for.


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

I have Leicester Longwools, but my pictures certainly aren't as good as the ones above. These are pictures of the Colonial Williamsburg flock, all the Leicesters in America trace back to it. Good luck with your project.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll get the pics I don't get from individuals, off the web. I REALLY am liking the idea of knowing who the pics. have come from so I'd like to get them all that way if I can!  I have CVM, Merino, Leicester Longwool, and Shetland pics so far. 

FMO3 I'd LOVE to have one of your personal Romney pics.  
Imaclay, I'm actually using the LL pics from the lady that I got my sample L.Longwool from. but thank you so much for offering.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I have Scottish Black Faced. Hope these will work for you.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Pigeon Lady - you're sheep are BEAUTIFUL!!!! ~swooning~ 
Can't wait to see the lambs!

Cyndi - great website!

I was going to add something about checking the authenticity of websites. I always tell my students to check who the author is, and use .edu or .gov sites. 

About 10 years ago, I assigned an invertebrate project to my students (I teach Biology). One of my students came running in one day asking me if I knew about the Pacific northwest Tree Octopus! 

Many of my students watch Animal Planet, and other shows, so they often will know more about specific animals than I do. But then he pulled up the website:
http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/ :shocked:

It looks so real - with a range map and everything, and he believed it! It was an awesome learning experience, and I use that website every year to teach students about not believing everything they read on the internet!

They've really expanded the site since then - click on the tab "Links" and check out "Other Animals of Interest" I can't decide if I like the 'Mountain Walruses' or the 'Rock Nest Monster' better :hysterical: Fun stuff


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GASP!........:shocked: holy SMOKES, I am SO EXCITED! I LOVE these pics PLady! This notebook is going to be SO AWESOME being able to put peoples names along with the sheep pics. I think that is REALLY going to make it easier for me to remember each of these breeds! 

ALSO, IDK if it is just the particular sample I got of the Scottish Blackface, BUT, OMGoodness does it smell EVER SO GOOD! It has such a clean barn smell to it that I kept some of it in a bag so I can take deep breaths from time to time with my nose buried down in it. I KNOW, I'm crazy like that!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh man, PigeonLady, you're making me want some Scottish Blackface sheepies to go with my Icelandics, Columbia and Hamps.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:whistlin: HAMP, I sure could use a good hamp pic. :teehee:

O I snagged that SBF ram pic, he's gonna look GOOD on the cover of my SBF folder. :grouphug::kissy:

I'll post some pics of what I've been doing...............SOON!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that SBF ram was in my dream last night.
He looks like quite the charmer.
What is his name, Pigeon Lady?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmm, I don't have purebreds anymore ... but I'll check the photo archives and see if I've got anything good!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Is there anyway that you can contact the grower that you got the fiber from for pictures? Perhaps their website has pictures of "Suzy", "Sam", and "Sally". I think your book would be more meaningful then as you can say, this is how "Sally" spun up. This is what she looks like. But that is just me!

One of the above posters I believe is wrong about pictures on the internet. They are considered property of the person who put it up and they own the copyright of it. I have had to deal quite a bit about the use of photos in marketing and in art. However, if you do like mentioned above and give them credit like you would in a research paper then you will be fine. Again, as long as it is for research and not for personal gain. 

I would love to see pictures of your book! I need some ideas as I am trying to lay out a wood plants book and it is very similar to what you are doing. I am struggling getting the layout that I like. 

There have been some absolutely gorgeous sheep posted in this thread. I hope more people will post pictures. 

Carrie in SD
(who really needs to figure out a way to get back on a farm)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Carrie I think the difference is whether or not you are using the photo for profit. If it is for personal use and you properly credit it, you are fine. It's true of most knitting patterns too. They generally say you cannot use the pattern for knitting things and selling the finished product.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Carrie I think the difference is whether or not you are using the photo for profit. If it is for personal use and you properly credit it, you are fine. It's true of most knitting patterns too. They generally say you cannot use the pattern for knitting things and selling the finished product.


Except technically, when you sell a knitted/sewn item, you are selling your work, time, and the materials, not the pattern. As someone who sews professionally, I would be in trouble if I couldn't use commercially produced patterns to make my wares. :teehee: So most of the time, they can't get you for knitting a pattern then selling the item. But when in doubt, it's good to contact the pattern author and ask. Usually I would think you could work out a deal.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thinking more about this I think it is the freest terms that seem to have this stipulation, not the ones you buy. 

JDog you aren't doing anything remotely nefarious with these photos. I think you will be fine as long as you attribute/credit it properly.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

CWGRL, that's a good idea. I got the package of samples from the spinning loft, I think. Not sure that they would even know where the samples came from, but I could try. 

I just LOVE knowing where I can get more wool from when I need it, now that I have pics from people that have them :heh:. I see the SBF are good for WEAVING!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the cover to my Breed Study Book. It ended up being so big that I had to use more than one 3-ring binder. I hope that's ok! 









This is the front of my Shetland breed envelope. It is still in it's rough draft stage so no need to read it! 









Here is a pic of the back of the Shetland breed envelope.









AND.........this is what's inside the Shetland breed envelope. My samples of spun wool.









All my breeds will have an envelope like this in the breed book. That's all for now!  What ya think? :hrm:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool, Jill!

I want to see more pics of your spinning work. :whistlin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks great! Very organized


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

If you got your samples from The Spinning Loft, Beth would mostly likely know where the samples came from. We have sold her Suffolk and Polypay, and she knows where her sources are. She is a good friend to fiber farmers, and great advocate for breed-specific spinning.


----------



## sunandwindfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some photos of Shetlands, part of our spinners flock at Sun and Wind Farm. Hope these are helpful! We have some more photos at our website (linked below).

Frances and John
Hand Dyed Wool from Sun and Wind Farm


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh, your study book is going to be great! 

Love those Shetlands!

Thanks for the nice comments on the sheep. The Ram's name is Russet. The people we bought him from have apple orchards and all the rams are named for the different heirloom apples they grow We're so fortunate to have found him. He's from sperm that was imported from Scotland So we're pretty sure he isn't too closely related to our ewes. From what we can see there aren't a great lot of SBF over here that aren't related in some way.

Oh, yes, the smell!!!! It must be unique to SBF. I now know why Scotland gets into peoples "bones" I always thought it was the landscape or maybe the lighting there, but I now know that it's the wonderful smell of the sheep. As soon as we brought ours home it hit me. I told hubby "Oh my goodness it smells just like Scotland"! Even after we move them from one pasture to another, the smell lingers in the old one for a while. Even the ram smelled pretty good! 

Good luck with your study!

Pauline


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay...had to find them on the laptop. But, here are some pics of my Romneys.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8515107914


And I still can not figure out how to add pics in a message, but any of the pictures I put on FLickr you are more than welcome to use.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

FMO3, your Romney flock is just beautiful.
I mean, just look at this little bugger!
Great photos.


DSC01538(1)retouched by mofarmkid, on Flickr


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwww! What a face


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

Your breed study is really cool! If you still need Jacob pictures you are welcome to use some of mine 









You can get them bigger if you click them. Or feel free to use any in my flickr stream.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAA, YES!, I do still need Jacob! Ha Ha, I LOVE the way these sheep look. It's no wonder their breed was mostly kept just as ornaments in parks and stuff. Those crazy horns just make me laugh! I think I need one here on the farm so those spots and crazy horns can make me smile! THANK YOU!

ALSO, thank you for all the pics everyone, I needed them ALL  this is going to make my breed book SO much better, knowing where the pics came from.:grouphug:

I am having a little trouble finding how to copy the images from flicker tho. Can someone help with that?


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

To download pictures from flickr if the person has it enabled, first click the "actions" tab in the upper left corner above the picture and select 'view all sizes'. That should take you to a page where you can see and download the picture in any size.

I love the Jacobs! The horns are great and they just have super personalities.


----------

